# LGA 771 Kühler ?



## paulfroehlke (17. Mai 2018)

*LGA 771 Kühler ?*

Hallo alle zusammen!



ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kühler für meine beiden Intel Xeon X5460 Prozessoren. Diese betreibe ich in einem Full-Height Tower. Sie sitzen auf einem LGA771 Sockel. Kennt jemand passende Kühlkörper für diesen Sockel? Die Standard-Kühler führen viel zu wenig Wärme ab, wodurch die Temperatur im Leerlauf grundsätzlich höher als 60 Grad und unter Volllast und bei 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit (ohrenbetäubender Lärm, da Server-Lüfter) höher als 80 und manchmal 90 Grad sind.Ich habe schon Kontakt mit unterschiedlichen Herstellern aufgenommen, jedoch nur absagen bekommen. Der einzige Hersteller mit positiver Antwort war Xcilence. Mir wurden folgende Kühler vorgeschlagen:

- Xilence M302 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

- Xilence M303 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei



An sich ja nicht schlecht und das unschlagbare Angebot von 30€ inkl. Versand für beide ist auch super. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob zwei davon nebeneinander passen, da ich 2 CPUs auf dem Supermicro X7DAL-E Mainboard betreibe (Super Micro Computer, Inc. - Products | Motherboards | Xeon Boards | X7DAL-E).



Entweder es kennt jemand eine Variante zu den beiden Kühlern, die noch dazu kompatibel mit dem Sockel 771 ist, oder es weiß jemand ob die o.g. Lüfter nebeneinander auf das Board passen?



Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## rschwertz (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: LGA 771 KÃ¼hler ?*

Lüftertausch für die Original Kühlkörper?
die angegebenen Lüfter haben keinen Sockel 771 in der Kompatibiltätsliste?
Wasserkühlung - der Sockel bleibt frei (Kühlkörper only). Die Lüfter werden "ausgelagert".


----------



## dekay55 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: LGA 771 KÃ¼hler ?*

Also ich hab in meinem Servern auch jeweils 2 X5460 ( Dell PowerEdge 19" Server ) ich hab bei mir die "Original" Kühler drauf, wobei ich mal vermute das sind Dell eigene Kühler ( 4 Heatpipes pro Kühler ) mit den Original 60*60 Lüftern war das ein Höllenlärm ( pro CPU 2*60*60 Lüfter ) wenn die Kiste bei angenehmen Temperaturen um die 60°C lief, ich hab bei mir die Lüfter ausgetauscht gegen paar relativ Leise lüfter mit hohen Durchsatz, Temperatur blieb gleich, dafür sind meine Server ziemlich Leise geworden. Wichtig war bei mir der sehr hohe Luftdurchsatz da die CPU Lüfter gleichzeitig die SAS Platten kühlen und die Rams ebenso.


----------

